# Favorite song in a film



## Dalia (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello, bring your favorite song that is in a film.

Thank you. i will start with this song Sleepwalk in the movie La Bamba.

In the movie.

Song by Richie Valens.


On February 3, 1959, rock and roll musicians Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens, and J. P. "The Big Bopper" Richardson were killed in a plane crash near Clear Lake, Iowa, together with pilot Roger Peterson. The event later became known as "The Day the Music Died", after singer-songwriter Don McLean so referred to it in his 1971 song "American Pie"


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 13, 2017)

Freddie and Queen just kill this...


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Sep 13, 2017)

Richie Valens was great. Some of my favorites (mostly instrumental stuff):


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 13, 2017)

Impossible to name a favorite, but this evokes a wide variety of images.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 13, 2017)

Daredevil - My immortal


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 13, 2017)

If there's one really "feel good kids coming of age" movie I think this one is up there in my top ten..


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 13, 2017)

Phew is it getting hot in here?  One of the most sensual songs to go along with an awesome movie. Love Bowie.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 13, 2017)

Daredevil again.

Evanescence - Bring me to life


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 13, 2017)

I really loved this movie while in school.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 13, 2017)

Once upon a time in the west _by Ennio Morricone


----------



## OldLady (Sep 13, 2017)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I really loved this movie while in school.


It was a good book, too.  I remember reading it in high school and loving it then.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 13, 2017)

Lots of great music from lots of great movies--including the Star Wars theme!  But anyway, I never get sick of this one from Last of the Mohicans.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 13, 2017)

Oblivion (feat. Susanne Sundfør)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 13, 2017)

And to show how diverse I am.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 13, 2017)

Moon River - Breakfast at Tiffanys


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 13, 2017)

Really great movie with awesome music. Eddie and the Cruisers. Tune is by John Cafferty. Horn sections get me


----------



## Dalia (Sep 13, 2017)

Barbra Streisand "The Way We Were"


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 13, 2017)

Steve Vai and Ry Cooder just blow you away.  Beat that mean ol' devil. Whoooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dalia (Sep 13, 2017)

This one great comedie  

The song : Claudine Longet - Nothing to lose (from The Party movie)


----------



## Desperado (Sep 13, 2017)

The Strawberry Statement is a 1970 cult film about the counterculture and student revolts of the 1960s, loosely based on the non-fiction book by James Simon ...used this song


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 13, 2017)

Saturday Night Fever 1977


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 13, 2017)

I love to hear the Oak Ridge Boys cover "Soul And Inspiration" from the Righteous Brothers somewhere during the film named My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys.


God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. My most favorite member gets the song started, may the late beautiful precious Steve Sanders be with the Lord, I love him so much!!!


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 13, 2017)

Well someone had to do it!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 13, 2017)

From the movie Heavy Metal 1981 (cartoon) From the favorite movies list.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 13, 2017)

From Less Than Zero 1987. From my favorite movies list. 

And my favorite chick playing lead guitar. Not Suzanna Hoffs, the other brunette. She still looks good today.


----------



## westwall (Sep 13, 2017)

One of the most effective edits for music to a scene ever.  Not music in the traditional sense, but music it is..  And Gregory was a master...


----------



## The Professor (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 13, 2017)

Tangerine dream did a masterful job with the movie Thief.  Here's the opening sequence.


----------



## westwall (Sep 13, 2017)

And Wang Chung did a great job with To Live and Die in LA.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 13, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Freddie and Queen just kill this...


Well, you stole Mine.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 13, 2017)

From Carousel


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 13, 2017)

Smokey and the Bandit  1977 - From my favorite movies list.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## tinydancer (Sep 13, 2017)

Killer tune and the whole soundtrack rocks out for one of my favorite movies.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 13, 2017)

But it's easy to love all the songs of Rocky Horror, especially "Time Warp", "Hot Patootie" and "Science Fiction".


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 13, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Freddie and Queen just kill this...
> ...



First one that came to mind


----------



## The Professor (Sep 13, 2017)

From Showboat

Show Boat (1936) -- (Movie Clip) Ol' Man River


----------



## The Professor (Sep 14, 2017)

From South Pacific


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 14, 2017)

Another amazing soundtrack. Love the movie and it's hard picking a favorite tune but I'm going to run with this one. I had the privilege of seeing Marriot with Humble Pie. Awesomeness of awesomeness. Here he is with Frampton. Great pairing.

Technical difficulties. Hold on.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

3 Dog Night "Road to Shambala "  From the Lost series


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

Well, then this one from The GOOD THE BAD, AND THE Ugly

Well, guess it wasnt exactly like this version


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

Chris Cornell's ' The Keeper'  from Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

James Bond Theme- Live and Let Die


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

Tina Turner's Beyond Thunder Dome


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

Course' the themes song to Delivrance y'all


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

Caddy Shack- I'm alright


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 14, 2017)

Whooohooo get ready for it.....I love it.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

Born To be Wild  from Easy Rider


----------



## deanrd (Sep 14, 2017)

This movie was made in 1953.  The entire movie hung on this one song.  Norman Maine walks into a bar after it's closed and watched this song being sung by a mature Judy Garland.  This was no over the rainbow.  You had to believe this woman was an undiscovered contralto among the greatest in the world.  The song is bluesy, her voice rich and deep.  She completely pulls it off.  
Later, the same song was a huge hit for Frank Sinatra as "The Gal that got Away".


----------



## Boss (Sep 14, 2017)

Ashokan Farewell from Ken Burns' documentary, The Civil War.


In Spite of Ourselves - John Prine and Iris Dement from Daddy and Them


Things Have Changed - Bob Dylan from Wonder Boys


----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

Aloha Bobby and Rose


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

Breaking Bad Finale  - Baby Blue


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 14, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Caddy Shack- I'm alright



On my list of favorite movies and the song is da bomb as well.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## williepete (Sep 14, 2017)

Car Wash:


----------



## williepete (Sep 14, 2017)

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## williepete (Sep 14, 2017)

Does the roar of a Merlin engine count as movie music?
(To anyone besides me).

P-51 in movies:


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

Charriots of Fire


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

williepete said:


> Does the roar of a Merlin engine count as movie music?
> (To anyone besides me).
> 
> P-51 in movies:




Yes, but its purely percussion.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2017)

Plus the bonus video


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 14, 2017)

Batman


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## tinydancer (Sep 15, 2017)

Unreal. And one of my faves.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 15, 2017)

This cult classic was beyond belief. Loved it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 15, 2017)

In the 1979 Hal Ashly film Being There, one of the best uses of music in film to set the scene.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 15, 2017)

kick ass from Mission Impossible.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 15, 2017)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High. On the favorite movies list. "Aloha Mr. Hand"


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 15, 2017)

MIB 3


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 16, 2017)

'Danny Boy' from 'Miller's Crossing', incidentally one of the greatest movies scenes of its kind, ever.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 16, 2017)

The Mickey Mouse theme from Full Metal Jacket


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2017)

Glenn Fucking Gould!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2017)

The glorious 9th!


----------



## Dalia (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 18, 2017)

From my favorite movies list. 1983.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 19, 2017)

Liar Liar in Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels

liar liar lock stock - - Yahoo Video Search Results

3rd video


----------



## my2¢ (Sep 19, 2017)

​


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 19, 2017)

Who made who maximum overdrive movie sucked song was good.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 20, 2017)

If you are really O L D you might recall this great song working perfectly in the original 'Slap Shot'...

...but  sadly it got removed from later releases over licensing issues:


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 20, 2017)

From *Somewhere In Time

*


----------



## Dalia (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2017)




----------

